# sugar glider baby?



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

as some of you might know our sugar gliders had a baby. well it came out for the first time onto Dittas hand last night, still unsure on its sex, though after speakin to amalthea she said it would be obvious, but i cant remember what she said look for :whistling2:
anyway, we want to keep it whatever it is but i know inbreeding is a big no no and if its a female, its a bigger more risky op to get her spayed than it is to get daddy done. But i dont want to get him done, as i would like to breed again at some point. So if the baby is a boy then its sorted, we will just get baby neutered (as im assuming an entire male and a neutered one would be ok together?). my problem is if it is female so i wanna ask peoples advice without gettin the glider gang up in arms at me. ive had it in the neck before that my grouping of 1.3 wouldnt work but it has and i have a baby to show for it. But if it is a female, whats the best thing to do, get another male and put her in with him as a pair? or neuter daddy and get an entire male and introduce him to the group so hes unrelated? or will there be all out war between new boy and neutered daddy? Im only considering and asking about this second option as Ditta doesnt want it to leave the family and Ditta is happy to have daddy neutered but id rather keep him entire for now.
any advice would be appreciated

just to show you our gang, and their names (and the conception of the new bubba lol)

We have
Foofoo LaFiddle,
Booboo McBiddle,
Rooroo McRiddle
Moomoo McMiddle









and here is the newest addition, pic taken last night
Choochoo McChiddle


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Awww that is a very cute baby!

If it is male why not set up a new enclosure and maybe find him a nice young female from another breeder as a friend? Then you will have two unrelated bloodlines to breed from. Probably also safer than running the risk of putting such a little critter under anaesthesia for a castration op - little mammals are a nightmare to anaesthatise and unless your vet has done it before with sugars you may find them reluctant to try.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

9Red said:


> Awww that is a very cute baby!
> 
> If it is male why not set up a new enclosure and maybe find him a nice young female from another breeder as a friend? Then you will have two unrelated bloodlines to breed from. Probably also safer than running the risk of putting such a little critter under anaesthesia for a castration op - little mammals are a nightmare to anaesthatise and unless your vet has done it before with sugars you may find them reluctant to try.


thanks, its a little beauty! cant believe how gorgeous they are!!! i would love to get another n have 2 lots but Ditta really doesnt want to split um up. what did you think about the second option?


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i know nothing :blush: but wanted to say the baby is just sooooo cute:flrt:


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

aw look at the little baba:flrt:


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

I think that maybe keeping two males together - even if one is neutered - may be asking for trouble, as Dad will still respond to his instinct to drive the young male out of his territory even if there's no direct competition for 'his' females. However, you've already proven that keeping a 1.3 group together can work, so all you can do is try I suppose! However I'd still think about having a seperate 'emergency' setup available in case you need to seperate them in a hurry. : victory:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Neutering sugar gliders is actually quite common now and not so difficult...although there's always a risk. But you would need to either neuter both or neither, I have heard a entire male will attack a neutered male. I cant think why a 1:3 wouldnt have worked, sugar gliders are social, I've always heard its better to have a male with a little "hareem" so the females dont get exhausted from all the babies and mating! Why dont you seperate the two males off until you want to breed again?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

In the wild it's usually female heavy with one male (sometimes 2) breeding with all females. I *think* the issue was the potential for having so many joeys for a first time suggie keeper (I don't think I was on the board that evening so I'm not 100% sure).

Anyhooooo, if it's male it will live fine with dad, so long as you don't split them for any amount of time, but he will try and mate with females so obviously not a good idea. Neutering is an option, and NORMALLY they will live fine with their father, but it depends on the individual gliders I have entire brothers and father all living together, and they squabble less than my pairs or female only colonies. 

IF it's a female then neutering isn't an option I'm afraid, so you will have to split her from the colony. 

If you're wanting too many more suggies then you will also need to look in to a very large cage.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

as glider girl said.. If it's a female you can't have it done and will have to separate it or have daddy and (if any)any other related males done. If it's male then not as bigger problem. I have a daddy and son, who's now 16months old, living together and they get on absolutly fine. The only way I will split is if I decide to get a female for each of them. Hope this helps a bit hun 

X


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Neutering sugar gliders is actually quite common now and not so difficult...although there's always a risk. But you would need to either neuter both or neither, I have heard a entire male will attack a neutered male. I cant think why a 1:3 wouldnt have worked, sugar gliders are social, I've always heard its better to have a male with a little "hareem" so the females dont get exhausted from all the babies and mating! *Why dont you seperate the two males off until you want to breed again?[/*quote]
> 
> what two males? i only definately have one right now, if i have 2 its not goin to be a problem its havin an extra female that is. Plus if i was to split the baby from any of them i would need another glider for it to go with, and this group is too well bonded now to split
> 
> ...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What a stunning baby:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> Rum_Kitty said:
> 
> 
> > Neutering sugar gliders is actually quite common now and not so difficult...although there's always a risk. But you would need to either neuter both or neither, I have heard a entire male will attack a neutered male. I cant think why a 1:3 wouldnt have worked, sugar gliders are social, I've always heard its better to have a male with a little "hareem" so the females dont get exhausted from all the babies and mating! *Why dont you seperate the two males off until you want to breed again?[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:
> 
> 
> > In captivity, it is known for larger colonies to be a bit 'tricky', there is the risk of other females killing the joey, and , if there is more than one male they can also kill the joey. There is no right or wrong answer here, much of it I feel has to do with space or lack of, but it is a common problem.
> ...


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


>



That is the cutest thing I've seen for a very long time :flrt:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

There's no rush to get him/her out of there if s/he's only 3 weeks OOP, I normally try and move them between 4 & 5 months. 

One thing about gliders is, there are no hard and fast rules, I know people that have had problems with 1.2 colonies and 1.3 colonies, but I haven't. I always try and refer to their 'natural lifestyle' when thinking what to do. But as suggies become bred more in captivity then who knows whether the parameters are changing. We also need to bear in mind that wild suggies have lots and lots of room, whereas our captive gliders in comparison don't.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> There's no rush to get him/her out of there if s/he's only 3 weeks OOP, I normally try and move them between 4 & 5 months.
> 
> *One thing about gliders is, there are no hard and fast rules*, I know people that have had problems with 1.2 colonies and 1.3 colonies, but I haven't. I always try and refer to their 'natural lifestyle' when thinking what to do. But as suggies become bred more in captivity then who knows whether the parameters are changing. We also need to bear in mind that wild suggies have lots and lots of room, whereas our captive gliders in comparison don't.


im glad you said that marie cos when i was on the glider forum i felt like if i didnt do it EXACTLY the way the other forumites said id be outcast as a bad keeper! thats the reason i left it 
i know its your forum so i hope you dont mind my critisism, it wasnt your fault as you cant moderate all the people who join, i just felt targetted by a few of them on there


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

99.9% of people that join get along with everyone fine, but there was a bit of friction behind the scenes wasn't there. I wasn't involved and I'm not going to get involved, but I'm told a couple of experienced SGF members offered you advice on another board which you apparently (remember I'm NOT getting involved) ignored so that's why hackles were up. And, we'd just had the 'pleasure' of heavenlyhogs so were still reeling from that experience! :bash: 

The methods suggested by peeps on the forum are methods that have been tried and tested for years and have the safety and the welfare of the glider in mind, so although we know they're not going to work 100% of the time, we know they will work MOST of the time. 

What can be absolutely fine for years can turn round and bite you on the bum, because one of your females has bred doesn't mean that everything is hunky dorey, there are after all 3 females in the colony ... 

I have a glider here called Dave, he's in pretty poor shape because someone fed him rodent mix for years (despite me telling them they shouldn't), he seemed to be doing ok. I eventually managed to get him off the keeper about 5 years ago and it wasn't until 3 years ago things started going wrong for him. For the last 3 years he's been suffering friom the effect of aflatoxin in the diet (from the poor quality rodent mix he was fed), the effects have always been manageable, but over the last week poor Dave has worsened and I feel it's time for him ... . But to the original owner he SEEMED to be fine, as far as he was concerned I was talking rubbish because there was no noticable signs.

I'm hoping that none of this has come across as being bitchy because it's not meant to.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> 99.9% of people that join get along with everyone fine, but there was a bit of friction behind the scenes wasn't there. I wasn't involved and I'm not going to get involved, but I'm told a couple of experienced SGF members offered you advice on another board which you apparently (remember I'm NOT getting involved) ignored so that's why hackles were up. And, we'd just had the 'pleasure' of heavenlyhogs so were still reeling from that experience! :bash:
> 
> The methods suggested by peeps on the forum are methods that have been tried and tested for years and have the safety and the welfare of the glider in mind, so although we know they're not going to work 100% of the time, we know they will work MOST of the time.
> 
> ...


 
no not bitchy at all. i had got advice off someone, and i didnt ignore it, remember, advice is something given, doesnt have to be taken. i took heed of what was said and after consideration and weighin up which would be more detrimental, i went against advice as i felt it was more detrimental to the sugars, and what i did worked, again. Doesnt mean i ignored it. i know its not all hunky dorey now one has bred, im fully aware that anythin could change at any time, but ive got a lot further than people said i would be with them, which i see as an acheivement on our part.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

What advice was given that you thought would be detrimental (out of interest)? And why did you think it would be detrimental?


----------

